# Xfinity On Demand app discontinued :(



## wesmjc (Jul 2, 2006)

I have to tell you that Xfinity (Comcast) is doing everything it can to get you to switch to their X1 service. When I moved to a new location, I needed new cable cards. The Xfinity tech who came to my home to install cable acted like he never even heard of cable cards. It took him several days to get the cable cards to work, and during that time kept telling me over and over again that I should get the X1 box and how much better it was. 

One thing he kept saying was you can get Xfinity On Demand on the X1. He didn't realized that I could also get in on TiVo using the Xfinity On Demand app.....until now. I recently got a pop up message stating the the Xfinity On Demand app will be discontinued starting 6/25/19. If this is another attempt to try and get me to switch to X1, it's not going to work. I will never get their X1 box. I've been using TiVo since it first came out (I know, that was a long, long time ago), and with the lifetime subscription, I will stay with TiVo as long as my box works.

I know, at least according to the message, that TiVo is working with Comcast to bring this feature back, so I appreciate that. But, I don't expect Comcast will let that happen.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

See: Xfinity VOD app


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Ha!!! I thought maybe the Premiere forum, too, but lacked the imagination to consider the Stream forum.


----------

